# Florida Moderator



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow,

Congradulations on becoming Florida's Moderator!!!   

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Congrats as well Kozlow.  

Guess you won't have my back anymore.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the congrads you all.  
Hope to help who ever i can.  

T-------Lines 

Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

Congrats! I do a lot of traveling to Tampa so I will be picking your brain before my next trip!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sounds good sandcrab let me know when and
where.

T------Lines

Kozlow


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Kozlow,

Congratulations Wizard of KOZ as FLA Board Moderator  

Now get back to work as you have your job cut out for you keeping Jighead AKA Wild Bill tight  

Looking forward to great posts and many fish tales  

Good Fishin,

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks bucket

Speaking of jighead i hope he can help out
with those west coast ?????s.Being hes there
and and i am on the east coast.

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

At least thats what i remember from a post in the past is that correct jighead.
Where are you----------

Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Here I am.(Gulf coast) Cape Coral is basically a bedroom community for Ft.Myers. Scoped out Bokeelia Pier a couple of times but noted the gates closed and no one fishing. Not sure if this is new for insurance reasons or if theres a problem. Going to call and if everythings OK, them I think I might try my luck Saturday.

Tight lines


----------

